# [SOLVED] Age of empires 3 Online Registration Error!



## Random26 (Feb 19, 2011)

I purchased age of empires 3 about 3 weeks ago in target, and after i have installed and activated my game i bought the two expansions also from target. one call warchiefs and the other the asian dynasty. Everytime i try to register/Create an account online it keeps saying my activation code has been used...Impossible i bought it 3 weeks ago and didnt activate on any other system. I explained it to target they said i wasnt eligible for a refund, and they didnt know how to fix my activation problem. 

Can anyone suggest a way fix this online registration error, or do i have to get another activation code... If so is there anyway i can get one for free without have to buy another age of empires 3. 
Any answer helps...Thank You


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Age of empires 3 Online Registration Error!*

To get a new activation code, contact Microsoft Tech Support with proof of purchase - https://www.microsoft.com/games/pc/age3.aspx#support


----------



## Random26 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Age of empires 3 Online Registration Error!*

Ok im going to contact them by phone thanks


----------

